# Todays Auto Trains?



## Henry (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All

Im leaving out or Lorton Friday I see both trains today are cancelled (amtrak is saying

sold out) With Service Disruptions

Anybody have any info on the problem and do you think Friday will be back to normal?

Thank you

Henry


----------



## pennyk (Jun 21, 2016)

This is what I heard while I was on Sunday's Silver Meteor 97:

Sunday's Auto Train 52 hit a tree and a railroad tie (somewhere south of Savannah). An engine was damaged and the train was disabled for about 10 hours. When Sunday's 53 met 52 Monday morning, some of their crew came over to 52 because 53's crew had timed out. When 97 met 52 south of Savannah, an engineer and conductor that were on 52 (after being on 53), boarded our train 97 and I believe one of our engineers and conductors went to 52. 97 stopped near the auto train station in Sanford so the crew we picked up from 52 could get off at their home base (which took about one minute)

Likely because Sunday's (6/19) 52 was at least 10 hours late, yesterday's had to be annulled. (that is my guess).


----------



## Henry (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for letting me know. Well Appreciated


----------



## FormerOBS (Jun 21, 2016)

Penny is right. The northbound Auto Train which left Sanford on time June 19 struck a tree or a log somewhere in Georgia on Sunday evening. One report says that it was placed there by three youths. The locomotive was seriously damaged, and fuel was spilled. A relief engine had to be brought out, and I heard that an additional engine change may have been made at Florence. By the time the train made it to Lorton the following evening, it was 12 hours or more late. The northbound train for June 20 had been dispatched out of Sanford, so there was no choice except to turn the equipment and dispatch the late train south again in the wee hours of June 20. I have no idea what time it arrived in Sanford, assuming it has arrived at all by now. Both Auto trains are annulled today so that everything can get back on schedule tomorrow.

Tomorrow's Auto Trains, and subsequent runs, should be on time in both directions.

Tom

P.S. At least one AU member was scheduled to be on the late train that left southbound this morning, but I understand he opted out.


----------



## Henry (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you for the info as well

What does Amtrak do for all the passengers waiting for a train that comes in 12 hours late?

They cant just wait in line for that many hours?

If they turned the train during the night did it have passengers or are all

the ones that missed the trains accomodated in a hotel until todays AutoTrain?

Im going down Friday w//my Grandchildren and just want to be sure everything is ok and Im sure

it will be a sold out train due to this

Thank you again


----------



## FormerOBS (Jun 22, 2016)

I understand the delayed consist arrived about 9 pm last night. Everything should be running on time today.

Decisions on those matters are made on a case by case basis. What is done for one late train may not be the same as is done for another. I do not know what accommodations, if any, were made in this case.

Tom


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 23, 2016)

FormerOBS said:


> Penny is right. The northbound Auto Train which left Sanford on time June 19 struck a tree or a log somewhere in Georgia on Sunday evening. One report says that it was placed there by three youths. The locomotive was seriously damaged, and fuel was spilled. A relief engine had to be brought out, and I heard that an additional engine change may have been made at Florence. By the time the train made it to Lorton the following evening, it was 12 hours or more late. The northbound train for June 20 had been dispatched out of Sanford, so there was no choice except to turn the equipment and dispatch the late train south again in the wee hours of June 20. I have no idea what time it arrived in Sanford, assuming it has arrived at all by now. Both Auto trains are annulled today so that everything can get back on schedule tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow's Auto Trains, and subsequent runs, should be on time in both directions.
> 
> ...


Well I was the AU member that opted out!. With so much uncertainty going on at the time I made decision to get an evoucher and drive home. My wife and I spent Monday night locally. We departed on our road trip Tuesday and arrived home Wednesday night.

Tom was very helpful in my decision making process and I appreciate his assistance. Thanks Tom!


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jun 26, 2016)

Moderator edited to provide link to article.

http://coastalcourier.com/section/10/article/81788/



> An Amtrak train was damaged by what appeared to be an intentional roadblock on the tracks in Wayne County earlier this week, authorities said.
> 
> According to an incident report filed by Wayne County Sheriff’s Office Deputy Jerry Sloan, an Amtrak train with passengers was damaged June 19, near the Wayne/Brantley county line.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 26, 2016)

Good on the Wayne County Sheriff's Office!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 26, 2016)

I believe that trying to wreck an Amtrak train should result in some time in Federal prison. We can only hope! :angry2:


----------



## FormerOBS (Jun 26, 2016)

It's a Federal Offense, and has been since approximately the time of Adam & Eve. Now we'll see just how the Prosecution proceeds. My latest info is that Domestic Terrorism charges are being brought, but I don't have any confirmation. This may just be a rumor and/or wishful thinking on the part of railroaders.

Tom


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jun 26, 2016)

The question might be: Did the perpetrators know that an Amtrak train was coming, or were they just aiming for the first train along...CJ


----------



## FormerOBS (Jun 27, 2016)

It doesn't matter whether they knew it was Amtrak. If they took the trouble to check a schedule, they might be able to figure out that the Auto Train was due, and on time. Of course its passage through the area doesn't appear on the timetable because there are no scheduled passenger stops anywhere nearby. However, these were local people, known to the local police. It's logical to assume that they have seen this passenger train pass by around that time of the evening on previous occasions.

The law doesn't discriminate between passenger trains and freight trains. Sabotage of any train is a criminal, Federal offense.

Tom


----------



## dlagrua (Jul 1, 2016)

Deliberately putting debris on train tracks is a very serious matter. The people that did this are criminals and they belong in prison.


----------

